# My hedgehog does or doesn't...



## Petri (Mar 8, 2014)

Read a lot on here about people asking is this behaviour is normal or why won't my hedgehog do this thing or that thing. Hedgehogs just like people have their own little quirks and mannerisms. For instance petri loves to sleep under my hand, prefers it to his blankets yet wont go near a toilet roll tube like you see other countless ones on the web doing. I'm just interested in hearing all about what little quirks other hedgies have.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

Kiwi loves to sleeps aha she prefers cuddling to exploring but I still give her time to run outside of the cage. She doesn't like toilet paper tubes either. She doesn't understand them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petri (Mar 8, 2014)

Petri got stuck in one once and he was terrified the poor little guy, even after I cut a slit in them to stop him getting stuck he just wont play with them now. Loves to push around his little lego tank though


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone else's hedgie like to play tug of war? Mine will chase down and pull viciously on the looped cord on the end of my flashlight, shaking her head like a dog. She tries to grab it with her paws too which is super cute.

I also introduced her to a laser pointer once, and she followed it with her head but she was not interested in playing anymore so I need to try again to see if she goes after it!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Penelope likes tug of war! She also likes to shake like a dog does after her bath time! She loves to bat things around with her head too so I am thinking of putting a soft toy in her home!


----------



## Petri (Mar 8, 2014)

Petri loves to pull on things with his mouth, especially the towels I have under the sofas to stop him getting under them. He loves to play under the sofas sadly there are cracks in the floor under them and I'd hate him to get hit little legs stuck.


----------



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

Briar doesn't really seem to like playing at all. Or I haven't found the right toys yet


----------

